# Gen 4 Glock 22 any good?



## DJWright (Dec 5, 2008)

OK, here's the deal. . . . . Never had a Glock, but I sell them 5 days a week. Am used to 1911s and revolvers for the most part. But the more I handle the new Gen 4s (the first one's had problems), the more I want one. Anyone have experience with these?
I have my conceal piece covered already with a Kahr PM 45, and Kimber custom; but looking for a good sturdy woods walking gun that can take being drug thru the mud and briar, and keep working.
I have shorter fingers and the Gen 4 feels just about right. Thought to about the 10mm Glock, but the grip is a bit big for my hands.
Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jsmith15 (Sep 15, 2010)

if you sell them, then someone you know owns one. Go to the range with them and shoot the 22. You might love it or scratch your head why people love them. Years ago I was set on getting a glock. Rented a Glock 19 and a XD9 at the range and fell in love with the XD. I shot just as accurate with either one but the XD was more comfortable in my hand. I now own nine XD's and one Glock 27 OD green that still has not been shot. Keep an open mind and shoot the Glock, XD, M&P, and HK if money is not an issue. I have a M&P compact and love it.


----------

